# شرح منظومة الفرامل وانواعها بالتفصيل



## ahmed elsefy (22 مايو 2010)

شرح رائع لمنظومة الفرامل باجزائها وبالتفصيل وباللغة العربية اليكم رابط التحميل
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/9965634/brakes.rar.html*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم علي هذا الشرح ، وفعلا هو شرح رائع 
فجزاك الله خيرا ، وأهلا بك في ملتقاك ، وننتظر مشاركاتك القيمة دائما .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك اخي وبارك الله فيك ,,,,,جاري الإطلاع


----------



## malak200029 (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على الجهد الرائع وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا للعضو أحمد وأتمنى الأستمرار في متابعة وإغناء القسم 
الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## ahmed elsefy (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (24 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا أخي


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## ميدو ميكا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ....


----------



## walid20 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

فيه مشكلة في فتح ملف rar


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## speed99a (3 مايو 2011)

thanks sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 مايو 2011)

جاري التحميل 
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود و الإفادة


----------



## malak200029 (24 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا العمل ووضعة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohie (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو اعاده رفعها لان اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## peter george (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جدا بجد الف شكر


----------



## أحمد محمود الخطيب (14 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر


----------

